# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  تأهيل 30 فتاة لخدمة المعاقين والأطفال وكبار السن بالمنازل في الشرقية

## عفاف الهدى

تأهيل 30 فتاة لخدمة المعاقين والأطفال وكبار السن بالمنازل في الشرقيةسلطان العتيبي ـ الخبر 
دشن مركز عطاء الخير التابع لجمعية فتاة الخليج بالخبر مساء أمس الأول برنامجا يهدف لتأهيل وتدريب 30 فتاة للعمل على رعاية وخدمة كبار السن والأيتام والأطفال المواليد في مشروع يعد الأول من نوعه على مستوى المنطقة يستهدف الفتيات السعوديات، بعد أن كانت هذه المهنة محصورة في أوساط المجتمع على العاملات الوافدات، وقال مصدر بالمركز : تم اختيار الفتيات عبر دراسة أوضاع الأسر التي يرعاها المركز ومعرفة من لديها رغبة جادة في الانخراط بهذا البرنامج الذي حظي بدعم كامل من قبل جامعة الملك فيصل التي بادرت بتجهيز كادر تعليمي متكامل للعمل على تدريب وتدريس الفتيات, وانخرطت الفتيات في الدراسة التي تستمر 9 أشهر تكون دراسة حية وتطبيقية بدار العجزة مثلا، مؤكداً أنه بعد التخرج سيكون هناك مكتب في الجمعية يتم من خلاله تأجير الفتيات للعمل بالساعة لدى الأسر وفق ضوابط وشروط محددة ما يوفر فرصا وظيفية مناسبة للفتيات.

----------


## نبراس،،،

الله يعيين الجمييع 
مشكووره اختي عفاف على هذا الخبر
دمت بخيير

----------


## عفاف الهدى

العفوووووو اخووك

----------


## آهات حنونه

الله يوفقهم لفعل الخير
بس لو يسسوون مكان مثل الدار يكون افضل ويودونهم ويردوهم وقت مايبون 

بدل البنات تروح البيوت صعبه شوي...؟

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اي والله نفس اقتراحي 
وشكرا لمرورش غناتي

----------


## ليلاس

يعطيييييك العاااااااافية خيتي عفااااااااااف ع الطرح

و رأيي من رأيكم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيش العافية

----------

